# UKC 4/4, 4/5/09. who's going?



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well this event is in TN on the 4th & 5th of next month. I will be going down to get some of my dogs evaluated & registered. My buddy will be qualifying with his dog. Hope we can meet some of you at the show.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW no one at all is going? Come on folks... Can't we all just get along....?


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

hey roe we will be there. Blu need a few more points to have her ch in UKC


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah we will be there i dont what dogs i am taking but bango will be finshing his legs i hope my son and who will be ready for jr handler


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

That's great I hope I get to meet yall.. I will be the lost guy with the blue dogs...lol... I'm going up to inspect my dogs & my buddy Ray is pulling with his male to qualify...


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

<<< will be the one yelling at the cute kid and i got about every color dog i know i bring my seal dog and i think my light fawn but that's up to my son that dog will only work for him


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

See you guys this weekend. Got to get some legs out of the way. Wish us luck. Bango will be finishing his legs and Houdini will be starting his legs. Bring Tai for all to see. Girl doesnt pull to bad their isnt a hangtime huh lmao


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

We aren't going, but I think Holly is and she was going to pull Dickie dog, she should weigh 35, but knowing Holly, she probably weighs a few pounds more...lol...I miss little Dickie dog...


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

to far on the west coast .... cant wait to see some pics tho


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Just got back and settled, what a great show! Big Orange Pullers did a fantastic job at organizing and running the weight pull. Everything went off without a hitch! Wish we could go tomorrow as well, but too much work around the farm for two days off.

It was great to meet Mr. and Mrs. Roe1880, fantastic people. I know that they and their kennel partners will be a great home for our Rolex!

I was so proud of my Tutu, she went to this show completely unworked and took a first! Woohoo!

A bunch of other dogs worked really well and I am sure that they will post up their winnings.

We just had a great time and enjoyed visiting with our friends and of course their dogs.

I have almost 300 pics to go through and downsize and email to respective people, so I will post up some pics tomorrow. Way too tired tonite.

Stephanie


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats pulldawgs. waiting on my pictures


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I just posted them on another thread! Got some good ones of Ashy!

Stephanie


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

We just got home from the show

Sat Bango got this second leg and Sunday he got this third leg earning him his working title in the ukc and placed 3rd in his class. Was alot of fun and it was great seeing you guys dennis pits and pulldawgs.


----------

